# Atlantic canada



## boxerplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

What the hell is going on? I am in Halifax and I've plowed once.. and even then it wasn't really necessary!! I know you New Brunswickers are getting a little more snow..


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

I know it really isn't "atlantic canada" but here in Sherbrooke Qc we are having a few centimeters for the first time since before christmas. It's about time. I can still see the grass...


----------



## boxerplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

We just got hit today. Did a round this morning and getting ready to go for another.


----------



## m_falafel (Jul 27, 2010)

Us too. About 5 centimeters fell in the last two hours, kind of a little blizzard. Now it's almost over. Will probably wait till tonight then do all the commercial. Then tomorrow morning all the residential. Then come back home and sleep haha.


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Looks like a nasty one coming tommorrow and into Thursday. Let's hope so, I've been out twice this season, and one customer shoed me away!


----------



## boxerplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

Where you located dellwas


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Chester Grant, South Shore. There's a few blunosers on here. We should have a GTG sometime....



boxerplowing;1192419 said:


> Where you located dellwas


----------



## boxerplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

Yea im up for that!! 20-30 coming tomorrow.. looks like we will have some work to do tomorrow


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Ours was wet and heavy, plowed once last nite and again at 4 AM this morning. Couldn't believe the trees bending over the roads here... Might be another one coming Sunday!



boxerplowing;1192886 said:


> Yea im up for that!! 20-30 coming tomorrow.. looks like we will have some work to do tomorrow


----------



## boxerplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

yea we had about a foot here - wet and heavy.. you finished at 4 and i just started at 4


----------



## boxerplowing (Jan 2, 2011)

so what did you think of that last major storm.. i got stuck 2 or 3 times what about you? lol


----------



## dellwas (Oct 16, 2005)

Just 'effing peachy. My truck is a '97 F-350. Blew the #22 fuse part way into the storm. That controls the fuel bowl heater, wts light, tranny light and a couple of other things. Plowed all day, and the next day went to plow out our drive, went into reverse and bang, just like someone cut off the key. Replaced the blown fuse again, and hm, nothing, same symptoms back. Tried another fuse, still no go, and didn't have tach movement when starting, which is a known symptom of the CPS. Got one from Ford, replaced no go.

At this point I said F*^) it and bought a new John Deere 2305 tractor. I had intended on getting a tractor or another truck anyway. Couldn't find a used truck worth a damn, and besides you're just buying someone else's problems in most cases anyway. Tractor will also come in handy around the homestead anyway.

Started dicking around with the truck and found some posts that the fuel bowl heater will break free, and short out on the bowl. Disconnected it, put in a new fuse (others I tried were new too!), and it fired right up.

Planned on keeping the truck anyway, wouldn't get much if I went to sell it, so now I have a truck and a Tractor!



boxerplowing;1238938 said:


> so what did you think of that last major storm.. i got stuck 2 or 3 times what about you? lol


----------

